# Healthcare - Eastern Algarve



## JohnThomas0168 (Jan 12, 2017)

I currently live in Lagos, but prefer the climate in Eastern Algarve, and am looking at a possible move to Manta Rota

The main issue for me is access to healthcare, as I have several illnesses that need attention , and as I am getting older will need to be fairly near a hospital ion case of an emergency


I have private medical insurance, and am well served here in Lgos with HPA hospital here in Lagos and in nearby Alvor

However it seems to be the case that in Eastern Algarve there is only a clinic in Villa Real De San Antonio and the nearest hospital is in Faro (Gambelas)

Has anyone in the Manta Rota area any first hand experience that may help?

Thanks


----------

